# M.I.L.E.S Gear training..



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone train using MILES gear , I would be intereted to see what everyones opinions are on the subject.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

I used it in the military; it was great when everything worked at the same time.


----------



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

It sucked I thought. The part you placed on the rifle was too heavy, and the laser didn't appear to be to effective from far distances. Plus it was easy to "cheat" the system by turning the beeping off if you were hit. In 2003, while stationed in Germany, I used a new miles made by Saab, it was light, plus the laser system was very effective. If you got a head wound, a speaker would say head wound. You could also record the entire battle and where every Soldier had been through the entire battle for After Action Reviews on an electronic map that would be displayed at the TOC. Not sure if the Army is using it these days or not.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

wolf9848 said:


> Plus it was easy to "cheat" the system by turning the beeping off if you were hit.


..or when you ran out of ammo you could just tap the end of the transmitter with your finger . Not me, it seemed I always had a an OC breathing down my neck.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

Or take the batteries out so you can't die.

I thought M.I.L.E.S sucked.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I couldnt stand the crap, never worked right, the gear itself was noisy.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Best technology at the time, but simunitions is way more realistic these days. A few bruises and red paint on your uniform makes you a "lover of cover".


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SinePari said:


> Best technology at the time, but simunitions is way more realistic these days. A few bruises and red paint on your uniform makes you a "lover of cover".


NO cheating that shit...it hurts! Paintball on roids


----------

